# How does your juice rate



## ddk1979 (27/6/19)

Firstly, flavour is EVERYTHING when considering whether to buy a juice or not; there are no if's, but's or maybe's - if it doesn't taste great, it's not going into my shopping cart !!!

There are however three things that I wish more juice vendors would do (only a few do atm) , such as

1. A description of the juice on the bottle so that you don't have to go google the flavour profile.

2. A Best Before date. Everything we take in from foods, drinks, medication etc., has a BB date, so why not juice ?

3. And lastly, how about upping the content from 100ml to 120ml ?

So a BIG THUMBS UP to @Vapington from NCV for providing all 3 . 













.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GunmetalChalk (27/6/19)

How is that juice by the way?


----------



## ddk1979 (27/6/19)

GunmetalChalk said:


> How is that juice by the way?




That is such a difficult question for anyone to answer because
1. Taste is so subjective and
2. I only do mtl and have found that so many juices that taste great in DL are only so-so or entirely crap in mtl

What I can say is that, for me, it tastes exactly like the description states and that I enjoy it completely in my little kayfun mini.
I always have a bottle that I use in rotation with my other personal favourites.

Bottom line is that I've been buying this juice for around 2.5 years and my juice rotation ensures that I never tire of it.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GunmetalChalk (27/6/19)

Thanks, I think that's good enough reason to give it a try, I'm also a MTL vaper, I vape mtl 80% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/6/19)

When I try out new juices, I always buy 30ml bottles first.
If I'm happy after that, then I supersize.

.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

ddk1979 said:


> 1. A description of the juice on the bottle so that you don't have to go google the flavour profile.
> 2. A Best Before date. Everything we take in from foods, drinks, medication etc., has a BB date, so why not juice ?
> 3. And lastly, how about upping the content from 100ml to 120ml ?



I hear you @ddk1979 but in my case I only need number 3 because my Red Pill is vaped pretty much hours after being made so number 2 is irrelevant because I go through the juice at a rate of knots! Number 1 should be done as well yes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/19)

@Rob Fisher , this post was prompted by 3 things

1. My aversion to ice/menthol means that I have to ensure that the juices I buy do not contain them. 
Many of the juices that I have bought do not have the flavour profile on the bottle which means that I have to go onto a vendor website to confirm.

2. Regarding the BB date, a while back I bought some of my favourite juices when a vendor had a sale.
As per usual, on receipt they went into a cool cupboard. A few days later I took out a juice and the colour had gone from a light brown to a very dark brown (bordering on black) and the taste was definitely off.
When I contacted the vendor about this issue, he stated that sale items usually included stock that they wanted to "get rid of" and that there were no returns on such items. Further discussions proved fruitless but I have vowed never to purchase from that vendor again.
A BB date on the bottle could help to prevent other buyers from falling into the same trap. One could possibly also appeal to the juice manufacturer about the issue.

3. Lastly, most 100ml local juices sell for around R350 per bottle. Some juices, such as those from NCV (thanks @Vapington ), are priced at less than that for 120ml !!!
So, all things being equal, why pay more for less ?

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

ddk1979 said:


> 2. Regarding the BB date, a while back I bought some of my favourite juices when a vendor had a sale.
> As per usual, on receipt they went into a cool cupboard. A few days later I took out a juice and the colour had gone from a light brown to a very dark brown (bordering on black) and the taste was definitely off.



100% @ddk1979! Well steeped juices are not always better so I agree with 1,2 and 3!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

